# R.I.P Bambi My Baby Boy



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

my rabbit had a tumor he was 8yrs old a health old man i loved him to bits one of my 1st big rodents. born from my female on 10th September 2000 put down on 26th September 2008.
he had a great life playing out side digging with me, playing with the balls and plant pots and having cuddles from me and my family.
we still will love him for ever.
R.I.P Bambi
ill put a picture of him today before he was put to sleep.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Bambi. You did the right thing hun hes at peace now


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

R.I.P little man, wrest in rabbit heaven, many different sizies of carrots and lots of digging too take care little one

im sorry bout your lose


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

RIP bunny! xoxoxo


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

R.I.P Bambi...really sorry for your loss Zoe, but you did the best you could for him.


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP bambi sorry it came to that


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

this is him today before we took him to the vets he had his last hours playing in the run and having cuddles.


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss zoe  Im sure you have many happy memories of him


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

As said before, he's gorgeous and im sure he had a fab life with you.

R.I.P Bambi x x


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

hes such a beautiful bunny, hes doing well again tho im sure


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

my dad just berried him today this even  im still very up set this morning going out there i clean his hutch out that was upseting for me.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He was a very handsome rabbit hun. It will be upsetting, it's very raw for a while but it does ease over time. Just try to think of all the good times you've had together.


----------



## tubbie (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP bambi so cute


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

